# Labs



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone know of any good lab kennels in South Dakota? I'd like to get a lab that won't get really big. Also would like to try and keep it to under $600 if possible. Either post up your favorite kennels or shoot me a pm. thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Sent you a PM


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

If you are willing to travel a little bit, granite ledge in milaca mn is where we got Sasha. She is 52 lbs, and runs on the smaller side. His prices vary, but we got Sasha for $700. Prices for quality dogs are getting up there. He has a litter right now that is $2500 a pup.


----------



## kanderson255 (Mar 23, 2011)

I would check out Tongue River Labs in Grand Forks ND, they are the most reasonably priced professional dogs I have seen. I got one myself, awesome dog.


----------

